# Sick Angels



## Bigtuna2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Have a problem. I am new to the hobby and have had a happy tank of several specie of tetra and some angelfish for about 6 months. After a water change and feeding of frozen krill, bloodworm mix, my angel's are sitting at the top of the tank and look like they are gasping for air, not eating. the other fish seem fine, just the angels. One has since died. They typicall are some of the more active fish in the tank. I don't see any spots etc. Help anybody? By the way, I have a second tank with an angel in it and did the water change w/it at the same time, no problems there.

Thanks

tuna


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

When was the last time you did a water change and what are your water Parameters?


----------



## Bigtuna2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Did the water change the day before they showed sick. Water is about 6.8ph, less then 80 Alkaline, 120 hardness, nitrates(ites) seem to be about 0.


----------

